# Windsor One trim problem



## rockpile (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I am wondering if anyone out there has had issues with Windsor One's pre-primed trim boards peeling very soon after being hung. Everything was done according to the factory instructions (and I recently found out the warranty is voided once a length is cut...pretty surprising considering the price and manufacturer reputation). Yet the paint has peeled all over the place, not limited to areas such as joints or where nailed. 

Is there any chance moisture could have been sealed into the wood at the time of factory prime, causing it to seep out once the trim was hung and subject to the elements? That's about all I can come up with. I don't know what to do. The distributor is saying it's an install problem which is complete garbage. I could paint undried and untreated knotty pine and it wouldn't peel in 6 months. I'm at a loss. Any help shedding light on this quagmire will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

So is the primer coming off too, or just the top layer of newly applied paint?

If the surface was dusty when painted, it could come off in sheets too. But most common cause would be the moisture you pointed out. 
You don't state where you're at, but if it was applied at fairly cool temps, and the temp dropped before it was cured, it could also effect the adhesion too.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

"the warranty is voided once a length is cut..." Give me a break. :furious:


----------



## rockpile (Nov 3, 2006)

ProWall, 

Let me first start off by clarifying that this is the exterior trim on my house. When the lumber arrived, I followed the manufacturer's instructions as to not void the warranty. To answer your questions, I live in central Massachusetts, so there is minimal (if any) effect from salt air....The primer is coming up with the paint, so I am being left with bare wood being exposed. Also, the work was performed in Aug. to maybe Sept. of 2005. No problems there as the weather is warm and dry for the most part. This spring/summer is when the bubbling began, and it's only getting worse. 

After looking at it again this morning, most of the problem is coming from the nailed areas and cut edges. This is where I'm postulating my theory about the moisture inside the wood...I even took the time to prime the edges that were cut, so as to again, try and not void the warranty. I still can't see how a manufacturer could sell a product almost exclusively in 16' lengths and expect it not to be cut to keep the warranty intact. Sounds suspect to me.

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Get your sales rep involved. We're in VT & it's already snowed !! We cut it, route it, nail it, screw it all the time - no problems. You've got a bad batch. Have the guys who sell it stand behind it. LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

rockpile said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone out there has had issues with Windsor One's pre-primed trim boards peeling very soon after being hung. Everything was done according to the factory instructions (and I recently found out the warranty is voided once a length is cut...pretty surprising considering the price and manufacturer reputation). Yet the paint has peeled all over the place, not limited to areas such as joints or where nailed.
> 
> Is there any chance moisture could have been sealed into the wood at the time of factory prime, causing it to seep out once the trim was hung and subject to the elements? That's about all I can come up with. I don't know what to do. The distributor is saying it's an install problem which is complete garbage. I could paint undried and untreated knotty pine and it wouldn't peel in 6 months. I'm at a loss. Any help shedding light on this quagmire will be greatly appreciated.


I would hound the supplier until he gets the factory rep involved. Definately sounds like a product defect to me. That warranty void sounds pretty riduculous to me. I have never used this product. What good is something that you can't cut. Most manufacturers of factory primed or finished products will void the warranty, if you do not seal the cut edges. Be prepared to pry open a few cut ends to prove to the rep that you protected them, this will be the first out they will try even though there are problems elsewhere also, and be persistent about the problem. Like most warranty claims, they know from experience that they can usually just wear you down.


----------



## Craig Flynn (Dec 5, 2006)

Stan:

My name is Craig Flynn – I operate as President of Windsor Mill, manufacturer of WindsorONE Trimboards and Moldings.

I am sorry for the adhesion problems you’ve experienced at the job-site; issues like this can be quite frustrating. We would more than appreciate the opportunity to visit the job-site and help assess why the paint is peeling. If in fact it is found that we’ve shipped mis-manufactured product, we will send you replacement trimboards… we stand 100% behind our products. We will not take the course of wearing you down; rather, we will work towards finding a solution for and with you. The success of WindsorONE is due to our repeat customers – and ultimately, that’s what we’ll strive for when working through these problems on your home.

To all, please note that is not correct that the warranty on our primer is voided if you “cut” WindsorONE – you can cut/rip WindsorONE as much as you want. We do require however that you re-paint all cuts you make to the material. This is recommended not only by Windsor Mill, but by the Forest Products Laboratory as it applies to all wood trim and siding exterior applications. Re-painting the cuts you make assures that there won’t be paint adhesions problems, as well as moisture wicking into the ends of the boards which can lead to wood deterioration problems.

Stan, please feel free to contact me at our corporate office in California – 888-229-7900. If I am not in the office, which is likely, please have our secretary e-mail me your contact information and I will return your call shortly. Or, please feel free to e-mail me directly.

Respectfully,
Craig
[email protected]


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

A letter from the top! Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

> To all, please note that is not correct that the warranty on our primer is voided if you “cut” WindsorONE – you can cut/rip WindsorONE as much as you want.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

Craig Flynn said:


> Stan:
> 
> My name is Craig Flynn – I operate as President of Windsor Mill, manufacturer of Windsor ONE Trim boards and Moldings.
> 
> ...


nice thats the way to do business


----------

